# Topics > Smart home > Thermostats >  Smart thermostats, Honeywell International, Inc., Morris Plains, New Jersey, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Honeywell International, Inc.

Home pages - honeywellhome.com/products/thermostat

----------


## Airicist

Can this Nest competitor up the smart thermostat ante? 

Published on Jul 3, 2014




> A few kinks keep Honeywell's $279 Lyric thermostat from stealing the show.

----------


## Airicist

This smart thermostat costs less than the rest

Published on Nov 1, 2016




> Honeywell's $149 Lyric T5 thermostat works with Amazon Alexa and Apple HomeKit for nearly half the price of a Nest.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Honeywell Lyric T5 Thermostat Review: Affordable Comfort"

by Mike Prospero
November 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the T6 Programmable Thermostat

Published on Jun 11, 2018




> Find out about the new T6 thermostat from Honeywell—and take comfort in a product designed to keep you comfortable, with all the best features of modern controls.

----------


## Airicist

Honeywell Home T9 Smart Thermostat with Smart Room Sensors | DIY Smart Home

Published on May 10, 2019




> The T9 Smart Thermostat for the DIYer and smart home enthusiast. 
> 
> The T9 senses the temperatures in the rooms you care about most. Focus on the rooms you choose as a part of your set schedule, or allow comfort to go where you go as you move about your home. Then, help save energy when you leave.
> 
> Place Smart Room Sensors where you want to see each room's temperature and humidity. Use the multi-room display on the thermostat's touchscreen or in the app to easily focus on rooms either based on their occupancy or according to a specific schedule you choose. 
> 
> When focused on multiple rooms, the T9 will work towards creating an average temperature, balancing the needs across the whole home.
> 
> Purchase the T9 bundled with a sensor, and expand the system by adding up to 20 additional sensors.
> ...

----------

